# Sleepover Flicks



## movielover12345 (Jan 11, 2021)

Here Are Some Recommendations:

Kiki's Delivery Service
The Brave Little Toaster
Big Fat Liar
She's All That
Les Misérables
Rent
Scooby-Doo On Zombie Island
What Lies Beneath
The Naked Gun: From The Files Of Police Squad!
Gladiator
The Mighty Ducks
Hotel Transylvania

Well, What Do You Think?


----------

